# Looking to grow a discord community of people interested in composition recommendations from AI.



## btmusic (24 d ago)

If you are someone looking for more AI recommendations tailored specifically for classical music, please join and share your thoughts about recommendations on streaming services.
Join the classicalmusic.ai Discord Server!


----------

